# Radeon HD 6990 Karte in meinem System



## port29 (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in meinem System derzeit eine GTX 280 AMP! sowie irgendeine Billig NVidia Grafikkarte in meinem Rechner. An dem Rechner habe ich drei Monitore + Beamer angeschlossen. Den Rechner nutze ich in aller Regel zum Entwickeln und Filme schauen. 

Jetzt soll er eine weitere Aufgabe übernehmen, und zwar die Berechnung von "Daten" mit Hilfe der GPU (aka Number Crunching). Die NVidia GraKa in meinem Rechner kann leider keine Double Precision und ist leider recht langsam, im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Karten - vor allem die ATI Karten sind den NVidia recht überlegen.

Meine Frage wäre, ob sich die Graka lohnt und was ich alles an meinem System erneuern muss, damit ich sie nutzen kann. Ich denke mal vor allem, dass das Netzteil eine wichtige Rolle spielt. Nach der Spezifikation brauche ich mind. ein 750W Netzteil. Das habe ich das 	Corsair TX750W Netzteil. Leider ist es nicht auf der Liste der Zertifizierten Netzteile für diese GraKa drauf:

http://support.amd.com/us/certified/power-supplies/Pages/details.aspx?item=112

Was meint ihr, würde die GraKa mit meinem Netzteil trotzdem laufen?


----------

